# VK - Craving Vapor Jynx



## Gizmo (24/7/18)

Just in! Craving Vapor Jynx Ultra Portable Device.
https://www.vapeking.co.za/craving-vapor-jynx-mod.html​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

